# Misfire problem



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

I've been working on a 99 a6 2.8 auto for a friend of mine. The car would start misfireing when the ac was on so I vag comd it an got acode for faulty secondairy air injection, misfire on cyl #1, and random multipul missfire. I changed the sai pump,replaced all the accordien pipes, plugs wires, fuel rail all 6 injectors and tried 3 sets of coil packs. I drove the car for a while an it had a slight hesitation but no check engine light no codes. He called me yesterday saying it's now doing it worse with an without the ac on. Could it need a maf sensor or fuel filter?


----------

